# Hi



## Kensai (Mar 13, 2006)

New here. Although not new to MA. Recently been studying Wing Chun, although I've been too busy to train recently. Interested to hear about other arts and their advantages. Heck, even their disadvantages. Also looking forward to chatting to you lot.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 13, 2006)

Welcome Kensai to the best forum on the net!  Look forward to your contributions.  :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Mar 13, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 13, 2006)

Welcome to the happiest place on earth, yea thets Disney Land, well welcome to the happiest forum on the web.
Terry


----------



## stickarts (Mar 13, 2006)

welcome to MT!


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard.  I'm sure you'll have no problem finding the pros and cons on just about every art you can think of here.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 13, 2006)

I hope you enjoy the board 

Welcome~!

~Tess


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 13, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Gemini (Mar 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Kensai! Enjoy your stay! ​


​


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 13, 2006)

Welcome, kensai!  Feel free to ask questions, we're a nice group of people.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT... be sure to use the search engine here to help find any FAQ's you may have. 
:asian:


----------



## Sarah (Mar 13, 2006)

*waves*


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 13, 2006)

*Welcome to Martial Talk. We look forward to chatting with you as well!  *


----------



## still learning (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums and join in........Aloha


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 13, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to the boards.  Happy POsting.

V/R

Rick


----------



## lalom (Mar 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Enjoy your time here amongs fellow practitioners.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 14, 2006)

Hello!​


----------



## Kensai (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks guys, nice welcome. Look forward to posting on here.


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT.com!


----------



## scottcatchot (Mar 14, 2006)

Welcome, there is lots of good info here.


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi :wavey:  Welcome to MT.


----------



## masherdong (Mar 14, 2006)

Greetings.


----------



## tkd_jen (Mar 15, 2006)

Greetings, welcome to MT, I hope you enjoy it as much as I do! There is a ton of info here, and lots of great people.


----------



## Cujo (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome to the boards!! :boing1:


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Kensai!


----------



## kelly keltner (Apr 11, 2006)

welcome


----------



## green meanie (Apr 11, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 11, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kensai (Apr 18, 2006)

Cujo said:
			
		

> Welcome.
> Pax
> Cujo


 
Heya Cujo, are you a Curtis Joseph fan? Hockey fan??


----------

